# Rope Installation



## Baumkletter (Feb 2, 2005)

To tag on to MB's post "Am I Nutz", I thought I'd post a sketch as to how we install ropes in tall trees without having to climb. We'll use a BS to install the pull-line, and then tie the pull-line at the base of the tree. It works real well, and eliminates all of the rope isolation, in trying to get the running bowling in the top of the tree.

Give it a try, you'll like it!

Mike D.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats what many people normally do. It does work in many situations, but not all. I think MB knew about that method.

However one advantage to me is that i can place the bowline on the back side of the trunk so when it lands i can untie it easier, where the bowline around the trunk can be hard to get at after the tree is felled.

Not a personal nock.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 2, 2005)

Many call this the "Fishpole" method.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought fishpole was used to refer to the rigging of a long limb without a higher rigging point?







Does it also refer to this?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 2, 2005)

Both usages are correct in thier context.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks JPS!

Learn something new everyday! I have never had a good word for it, thanks.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Mike.

I've never tried this particular way to pull a tree over. Wouldn't a certain amount of isolation have to be done on the back side of the tree to have the rope " in line " with the target crotch to pull the tree in the desired direction. Assuming that no limbs were removed prior to setting the rope.

Larry W.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 2, 2005)

Ax-man said:


> Wouldn't a certain amount of isolation have ...



Less then with a climbing line, the knot end a little more then the pull end, but It's pretty quick for most trees. I find spruce the hardest to do, but I can usually make it work so I'm not uncomfortable with the pull.

How many people just youse a throwline to pull a tree over?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 2, 2005)

i think throwline to pull line transitional use is a Black Widow strategy. Sometimes to put some pull on a branch, we will just use a throw line, especially in a 2/1 pull with bag end whipped around an anchor a few times and crossed; while placed at high leverage position on target. Getting a 2/1 pull 30' from hinge on an 8"hinge/branch forces a healthy hinge fer me.

i think this gives more rotational input force; i even using it blocking out and catching underneath, and will make a small V with handsaw on rear top to act as simple keeper to pull piece over on healthier hinge, to catch in block underneath load with minimal shock. It takes very little to check it in place, especially on a flat zone, with textured bark and lots of pull trapping it there. i also can use the over the top line dangling in the face, as a positioning line (not counting as part of securing tieins) to muenter-descend and service next face more easily after muleing or locking muenter off and making sure i have 2 securing tieins, that this technique doesn't satisfy the 'counts' of.

On the rigging the fishing pole type strategy also places the direction of the rigging pull in line with the support spar, not a levraged angle to the side or down; but straight inline with the support spar axis, for least amount of leveraging of the support. Also, this causes a compression force into the parent spar to fortify the support inot the connection as system is loaded; if a pulley redirect brings force back to center of spar or so; rather than just angleing line off the end of support branch and reaching the parent spar later etc.

Or, something like that,
-KC


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Feb 2, 2005)

I use the fish pole method 99.9% of the time. Even with bushy trees like spruce or fir you can hit the target crotch or something close to it. Pull the throw ball up close to it and let it drop as clost to the trunk as possible. I have a back leaning fir that I am gonning to pull over tomorrow, I will post some picks of it. It will be kinda hard with my camera phone but I will do my best

Kenn


----------



## DDM (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay i thought this was how about everyone Did it.


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 2, 2005)

I've used this plenty.......KISS.


----------



## blackwaterguide (Feb 5, 2005)

I started out using a ball of twine or a tennis ballstuffed with twine, throwing over hand. Then we tried bow and arrow with flu-flu arrow. All worked well under certain circumstances. Now I've got the big shot....????! I use mostly the 10 oz shot bag. I knocked several squirrels plumb out. Can usually hit my mark on third try. Even the tough ones. I love that dang thing!


----------



## treechick (Feb 14, 2005)

p.s. <ahem> back to the subject at hand ... we've tried using the throw line to fell. ONCE. baaaad idea. our newbie went through his notch on the back cut and in trying to assist we pulled hard <*twang*> and the line snapped. coulda been disaster, but as it turned out it only went off target about 20' (and about 10' from customer's million-dollar-baby of a house), and no barber chair thank Gawd !


----------



## treechick (Feb 15, 2005)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> How many people just use a throwline to pull a tree over?



What I was actually attempting in my answering this query was to get the thread back on track and try to steer away from political issues. "Feedback" (if you want to call it that) from rude, crotchity, quasi tree guys like Take6WrapsCauseIDon'tWannaBotherLearningHowToUseNewGear is not any more COGENT (had to look that one up) than it is "...mutual admiration..." That old boy is an ASS, straight up. Now, had he inquired (in a COGENT way) as to why on earth we would ever use a throwline to fell a tree, my answer would have gone something like this:
Mr. Take3Wraps, Hello ! I shared this (embarrassing) scenario in the hopes that other tree folk would read it and never be tempted to make the same mistake. It was the end of a verrry long, hard day. We had done 15 huge removals (most of them close to the house and hazardous) on the property that day, and this was one of 2 'flops' remaining. Our newbie was itching to cut more than just logs on the ground, so my brother finally conceded to letting him do this fell. After losing one throw bag in the tree, the second (and last) throw bag managed to wrap itself around a larger lateral about 3 times and wasn't budging. This job site was a full hour from home, we were all tired, and a full climb to set a line would've seen us back for day 2 and losing our butts. Newbie is waiting at the base of the tree and says, "Just use the throw line..." and so we did. As I said before, the guy went through his hinge on the back cut and all hell broke loose for about 10 agonizing seconds. Was it a stupid mistake ??? You bet it was. Newbie was a darn good bucket man, & groundie too. He told us he knew how to fell, and we believed him. He's still in the biz today (for another company) and I'm sure he learned a valuable lesson that day. My brother & I learned quite a few lessons that day, but I wanted to stick with the subject / lesson at hand : ROPE INSTALLATION. Thanx all for having me here. I truly enjoy this site.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Feb 16, 2005)

I use a throw line to pull over medium aspens or elms all the time. Would I ever use this on large felling opperations? Probibly not.
But circumstances always dictate the situation. 

Kenn


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2005)

The discusion on this being Darins site was split off to the OTF.


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 17, 2005)

Could I have a say ?

Huh, can I? Before we go off the public stage?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got to the OTF and say what you want...within the guidlines


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 17, 2005)

*curious...*

So right here, right now is not OK?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2005)

Well say whatever you want about rope installation


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 18, 2005)

I like rope.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

I like bigg butts...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

And I cannot lie!


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 18, 2005)

You other brothers can't deny!


----------



## wct4life (Feb 18, 2005)

With that round thing in your face...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hahahahaaa...

Ooops, I messed it up!


----------



## tnttreeman (Feb 18, 2005)

You get sprung!


----------



## wct4life (Feb 18, 2005)

you basterd...


----------



## wct4life (Feb 18, 2005)

nice tnt....  

good save.


----------

